# Liberon Bison wax v Briwax - which is best?



## grafter (23 Aug 2012)

Any views on which wax is best?

Black Bison Paste Wax clear 500ml or Briwax Original 400gms Clear

cheers


----------



## mailee (23 Aug 2012)

I have used both and find the Bison wax easier to apply and it smells much nicer too. HTH. :wink:


----------



## condeesteso (23 Aug 2012)

I use the Bison clear regularly and rate it very highly. My general aim (personal taste) is as little finish i.e. build as possible. I am amazed how hard it ends up... no finger-marking at all.
Can't speak for the Briwax version so I guess this is only half-useful :wink:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Aug 2012)

I suspect that they have different purposes - Bison being designed to go on top of a finish, Briwax to actually be a finish on it's own.


----------



## beaver (23 Aug 2012)

+1 for Bison (far easier to apply)


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Aug 2012)

I use the Black Bison as well (clear and coloured). Love the smell  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## grafter (24 Aug 2012)

Thanks for all the replies- I will get the liberon wax and give that a go

cheers all


----------

